

Ask HN: Can I get Sir Tim Berners-Lee's vision of a writable web? - usermac


======
dreamery
He has never replied to my emails

~~~
usermac
This is not reddit. I simply want to know if I can get a writable Web page
without the hoops of login. I want an obfuscated write URL that I can expose
or send to them. That is all. - the askr

